# Arnie.



## madison (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh dear lord, what the hell happened? Is it me or does he look like Professor Farnswerth off of Futurama?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Oh dear lord, what the hell happened?


(Drumroll)

He got old.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman (bodybuilder) is almost as old as him and doesn't look anything like this.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Almost as old????

Ronnie's 45..... Arnie's 62!!!! Bit of a difference there!

Plus Arnie doesn't lift or body build any more, hence the deterioration!

Where as even though Ronnie is not currently competing he is still jacked up on steds and lifting!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ronnie's only 45? I thought he was older than that (hmmm must be a senile moment, it's been one of those days). Ah not lifting anymore might have been the big give away really.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

We do know that we get older right ? so we cant stay in our peak condition ?

Add to the fact, Arnie is govenor of california so he cant spend time in the gym or take steroids now , where as other builders can

He's still damn chubby though ..

Yeah he does look like the guy from futurama


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

awww give him a break hes 62 and has achieved quite alot in his life. Think hes got the right to eat some cakes now


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

It's not arnie.... it's Quaid!!!!! LOL.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Add to the fact, Arnie is govenor of california so he cant spend time in the gym or take steroids now , where as other builders can


Exactly haha.

What happened? He became a Govenor , body building hardly becomes a priorty.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The now pic was taken about 5 years ago ive seen this loads of times - as said above the man is in his 60's and is no longer a bodybuilder


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Exactly haha.
> 
> What happened? He became a Govenor , body building hardly becomes a priorty.


He's stopped *body* building, but moved on to *building* bridges between communities and advocating policy through government. Building *relationships*. Building* ideas *.... oh crap you get the picture :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Though to be fair, has anyone seen how built Vince McMahon is !


----------

